

Send text messages to your Dropbox. - abhiyerra
http://txtdrop.us/
A simple app which allows you to send text messages to your Dropbox. It's a least viable product. Maybe someone will find it useful.
======
veb
I quite like the idea behind this, really cool.

Just one niggling question... how secure is it? Is it encrypted? Or can you
see what I send?

Also, why is everyone getting silly domain names?! .me .us .ly etc... what's
wrong with the good ol' .com :)

~~~
a3_nm
If you're sending the message in plaintext to them (or to someone), then
obviously they (or someone) can see what you sent. Simple.

~~~
veb
SMS are plaintext... d'oh. My bad. I guess a revised part of my question would
be: do they save what I send them in a database?

~~~
abhiyerra
Currently, yes, so you can go back see the messages you have received. I will
make it an option to not store it in the DB in the future.

------
chalst
Support for country codes would be great!

------
evolution
I'd love to see such extension to todoist

~~~
abhiyerra
I'm an Emacs org-mode kinda guy. Why I wrote it.

------
magic5227
whyyyy

~~~
riobard
Not sure why you are downvoted, but I'm wondering too why anyone would use
this costly method instead of, say, SimpleNote.

~~~
JonnieCache
In short: the southern hemisphere. SMS is the internet of africa, among other
places.

Maybe that wasn't the driving force behind the development, but its certainly
a potential use.

~~~
albedoa
The majority of Africa's land area and population are in the Northern
Hemisphere.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
.. in fact, almost the entire land area of the planet is in the NH. Except
Australia (mostly uninhabited) and Antarctica (nearly completely uninhabited).

